# Custom Bullnose Butcher knife



## HHH Knives (May 19, 2019)

300mm HHH firestorm pattern damascus with Mammoth tooth, mammoth iovory spacer and blackwood bolster for the handle

Blessings
Randy


----------



## Jville (May 19, 2019)

Who is the blessed butcher that will be using that?


----------



## BJE1 (May 19, 2019)

Am I the only one who thinks pirate? Awesome work Randy!


----------



## milkbaby (May 19, 2019)

Slick! Somebody will be processing in style!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 19, 2019)

Outstanding Randy & Co ... about the right size for a nice "woolly" butchering too ... what a beauty!


----------



## cheflarge (May 20, 2019)

OMG!!! [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## HHH Knives (May 20, 2019)

Jville said:


> Who is the blessed butcher that will be using that?



Its going to Andre. I believe hes a member here.  and he will be breaking down some primals with it 100%






milkbaby said:


> Slick! Somebody will be processing in style!



Yes sir. Thank you..


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 28, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------

